

Awesome resignation letter from a CEO to the company board - masterzoozoo
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-biz/startups/housing-com-co-founder-rahul-yadav-resigns-as-ceo-board-to-meet-on-tuesday/articleshow/47155071.cms

======
mikeluby
Looks like he's back: [http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-
biz/startups/rahul...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-
biz/startups/rahul-yadav-stays-as-housing-ceo-but-softbank-takes-
reins/articleshow/47163281.cms)

~~~
masterzoozoo
May be their free marketing strategy :)

